# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  QUE PENSAIS DEL PICKPOCKET?

## eskroler

He leido en un libro de Tamariz que existe un estilo o tipo de magia en la que se trata de  "robar " al espectador sin que este se entere...( despues se devuellve todo)
Queria saber que opinais de este estilo de magia...
no es un estilo muy practicado no??
si alguien se dedica en especial a ello y me puede hablar un poco del tema... pues gracias...
sino simplemente conocer vuestra opinion..  :Wink:

----------


## Dow

hay un libro sobre ello:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/596


yo nunca lo he usado ni ensayado ni nada... ya me dará la vena xD


salud!

----------


## eskroler

ya... ya lo habia visto...pero eso mismo fue lo que me extraño... que solo hay un libro ( creo ) en toda la tienda sobre pickpocket... :roll:

----------


## eidanyoson

Veamos, es muy muy peligroso., según el contexto en el que lo hagas.

 Si te dedicas solo ha hacer pick pocket a la gente, muchos pensarán que les robas, especialmetne al principio cuando seas incapaz de sustraer unas gafas (que se puede) sin casi sacar un ojo a alguien.

 Otro problema, es que llega un momento en que te crees realmente bueno, y el subidón que provoca quitarle a algo a alguien en sus narices y que no se enetre puede derivar a... en fin, el salto de quitar una cartera y devolverla a quitar una cartera y quedársela no es tan tan grande. Y cuando se enteran (aunque tu estés ya en china) ya no hace gracia.

 Piensa que más de la mitad del las técnicas existentes en pick pocket, son las mismas que usan en realidad los carteristas y rateros (las demás son las que usan ellos y nosotros no, porque suelen ser "dañinas").

 Hay que practicar muchísimo, y aún así, no todo depende sólo de la técnica. Hay un factor externo, incontrolable, que puede hacer que falles en cualquier momento (llámalo azar, mala suerte o como quieras).

 Piensa que no es lo mismo quitar un reloj de pulsera de los de correa de toda la vida, que quitar uno digital de correa de acero con doble cierre. Se puede, pero es muy diferente.

 No es lo mismo quitar un movil de un bolso que de un bolsillo, ni siquiera es lo mismo un bolsillo delantero que uno trasero.

 Tampoco es igual un bolsillo en unas mallas de deporte donde hay alguna moneda, que un bolsillo extragrande y colgante a la altura de la rodila abierto en un vaquero hippie...

 En definitiva, lo que quiero decirte, es que convertirse en un maestro del pick pocket, requiere de una habilidad y una paciencia impresionante, y quizá el efecto que deseas no es tanto como lo que necesitas para llegar a ello. Piensalo...

 Por cierto, aunque no te lo creas, tb interviene la misdirection de una forma salvaje por aqui jejeje...

----------


## Ella

hoy he visto un dvd sobre bolas de esponja donde hace lo tipico de poner una bola en cada mano para que aparezcan las dos en una, pero en la otra sorprendentemente estaba el reloj de la chica a la que le hacia el juego...me quede sin habla, genial

----------


## eskroler

es cierto lo que dices eidanyoson, ya suponia que es algo muy dificil que necesita tambien mucha practica; y tienes tambien mucha razon diciendo que esta a solo un paso de convertirse en carterista...
pero nose no deja de ser divertido no?'
como en el truco que dice Ella, me imagino la cara de la chica...jeje
estaria flipando...  :Wink:

----------


## mariio

yo hago pit poket pero no en escenario lo hago en plan con colegas
kito corbatas gafas relojes y lo de los bolsillos

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

precisamente lo que dice ella es lo que me gusta, es decir hacer un juego usando la tecnica del pickpocket. mientras estas haciendo algo, por ejemplo una rutina con cubiletes, puedes acabar con ese tipo de climax, desvelando un reloj o una pulsera de un espectador debajo del cubilete

----------


## Jesus el mago

Mi opinion sobre el practicar el pick pocket, si se hace con gracia y como parte de una rutina es una pasada, yo lo practico aunque solo quito el reloj y algun boli, pluma.. y luego lo hago aparecer dentro del pañuelo, bajo la servilleta.. etc... aunque no me atrevo a quietar gafas, corbatas. etc..


Un saludo.

----------


## eskroler

y todas esas cosas, lo de robar el boli, el reloj.. y todo eso lo habeis aprendido de algun libro o algo?¿
No es que me quiera dedicar ahora a este tipo de juegos... pero en un futuro quien sabe... :P

----------


## superberis

Hay también varios DVD. Por ejemplo "The Art of Pick-Pocketing" de Remington Scott o "Mastering the art of pickpocketing" de James Coats. Yo he visto los videos y dan explicaciones muy buenas, aunque me parece que son técnicas que requieren mucho tiempo para llevarlas a cabo sin que sean notadas.

----------


## Eriol-Kun

Hola!

eidanyoson, aunque yo no he practicado pick poket nunca, siempre me ha atraido el tema, y aunque estoy de acuerdo con practicamente todo lo que dices, me gustaria matizar un poco.




> Otro problema, es que llega un momento en que te crees realmente bueno, y el subidón que provoca quitarle a algo a alguien en sus narices y que no se enetre puede derivar a... en fin, el salto de quitar una cartera y devolverla a quitar una cartera y quedársela no es tan tan grande. Y cuando se enteran (aunque tu estés ya en china) ya no hace gracia.
> 
> Piensa que más de la mitad del las técnicas existentes en pick pocket, son las mismas que usan en realidad los carteristas y rateros (las demás son las que usan ellos y nosotros no, porque suelen ser "dañinas").


Se que no es lo mismo, pero las tecnicas cartomagicas las puedes usar para hacer de trilero, manipulando las cartas, claro esta, y timar a la gente (aunque es distinto en el sentido de que necesitas una "predisposicion" por parte de la "victima"). Lo mismo pasa casi con cualquier conocimiento que puedas adquirir y que no sea estandarizado, lo puedes usar para engañar a alguien (vale, tb lo puedes hacer sin la necesidad de adquirir el conocimiento, y directamente inventandote una historia). Falsear codigos de programas y plantear mal las ecuaciones diferenciales de un problema para obtener falsos pronosticos...

Incluso un inocente aerosol puede ser convertido en un pequeño lanzallamas (que te puede explotar en las manos, eso si).

Lo que quiero decir con esto, es que no veo tanto un motivo para no estudiarlo el "desconocimiento para evitar la tentacion". Creo que eso va mas con la predisposicion de cada uno, y sus valores eticos.... No veo tan facil que una persona "sea atraida al lado oscuro si sigue el camino del jedi". Eso si, reconozco estar hablando desde un punto de vista puramente teorico, no soy psicologo ni nada por el estilo, pero creo que todo puede ser bueno o malo dependiendo del uso que se le de.

De todas formas un piensa y dice, yo creo que todo el mundo, alguna vez habra cogido el estuche de un compañero y se lo habra escondido, ya sea alguien a quien se le tenga mucho aprecio y haya mucha confianza, o alguien que le tengas mucho odio y haya mucha maldad, es lo mas normal en los colegios. El pick poket no es algo tan ajeno....

Ahora en lo que si que te doy toda la razon es que el contexto influye muchisimo. No es lo mismo hacerlo en un escenario "eres El Mago" y puede pasar cualquier cosa, que hacerlo en plan mas recogido con poca gente con la que no tienes demasiada confianza, que hacerlo con personas que te son intimas.... El contexto cambia por completo la reaccion de la gente de pensar que eres "El Mago" a pensar, que eres un ratero que usa como subterfugio la magia pa robar.




Como aficionado, el pick poket, pos me encanta cuando lo hace el mago de forma "descarada", es decir lo ve todo el mundo menos a quien se lo haces (volviendo un poco a lo de antes, me parece la forma "mas legal" de hacerlo, aunque a quien se lo haces le estas puteando que no veas...), si lo hace mas de forma mas discreta, para al final beneficiarse de ese efecto, tb me parece bien, aunque no me seduce tanto...

Un saludo!

----------


## caibo

eskroler:  aparte de lo que te dijo superbis tenes a Chappy Brazil con el Video The Watch Steal, a Kevin King con el video Watch Bandit y en libro conozco Pickpockets de Eddie and Roger y El ladrón de escenario de Jim Ravel este ultimo libro es practicamente nuevo y muy bueno.

Saludos

----------


## LINI

hace 2 años que lo practico, a mi me encanta..kuando lo vi por primera vez en un dvd pense  esto es imposible i ahora lo ago yo eso si solo relojes..pero todas las tancas no se me escapa casi ni uno de 10 intentos fallo 1 i depende mucho de la situcion en que lo hagas..!! en mis actuaciones de magia siempre lo incluio en cada acutuacion un robo de reloj por ej: A la niña de la comunion k va con el reloj nuevo etc... 
si te interessa creo k lo mejor es un dvd el mojor para mi es el de CAHAPPY BRAZIL (THE WATH ESTILING VIDEO ) NO tiene perdida con este aprendi yo.. 
eso si mucha mucha practica al principi te pillaran tu practica i practica..
la gente realmente no se lo puede crer..
una anegdoto k me passo:  estava en el viena haciendo majia a la famili en la messa del lado havia un señor traje corbata.. i me decia k le hiciera algun truco mientreas me explicava k hacia poco  vieron un mago k kitava los relojes carteras etc a la gente .. pues no passaron ni 5 minutos i le kiete un rolex  su mejer no se lo creia jajajajaj buenisimoooooooo....

en definitiva practicalo vale la pena.. o en una discoteca me e artado de hacerlo a las chicas... coneces una chica le haces cuarto trukillos i le kitas el reloj i al cabo de un rato le dices ..jeje como me as caido muy muy bien tengo un regalito para ti ... taxannnnnnn su reloj...jeje..

----------


## RESTIN

a mi el pick poket me parece genial lo unico es que hay que tener en mente que no te puedes desanimar por que falles al principio ya que es una parte de la magia que necesita una gran cantidad de misdirection y almismo teimpo avilidad con las manos a mi por los momentos me pillan pero que se hace , lo otro y a lo mejor una razon de por que no me gusta tanto el pic poket es por que no lo puedes practicar solo en casa por que una cartera o un reloj si te lo robas a ti mismo te puedes volver muy rapido en hacer lo sin embargo las condiciones no son las mismas por lo tanto el unico lugar para practicar es con los espectadores y si fallas a lo mejor te pasa como ami el otro dia y te dicen carterista ,pero como dije es solo cuestion de darle a fondo y no desanimarte como todo en la vida

----------


## AmadeuS

yo tengo un libro muy bueno y creo que es excelente como gag, a mi personalmente me causa mucha gracia que despues de hacer pasar a un espectador se le dice, un rato despues, disculpa por hacerte perder el tiempo, generalmente te dicen, nooo esta bien, no en serio perdiste el tiempo y sacas el reloj, me parece que es muy gracioso

----------


## Asdepic4s

alguno de los foreros lo practica? 

lo digo porque me resulta muy curioso, me gustaria saber si alguna vez os han pillado, y si os lograsteis salir con la vuestra... como lo hicisteis, etc...

 :!: AsDePic4s :!:

----------


## Alduko

a mi me parece que no le hace daño a nadie hacerlo como gags o incluirlo con otro truco, ahora recordemos que hay personas que ocupan la magia para ganar en los casinos en los juegos de poker entonces yo creo que va mas en la persona el uso que le des a la magia

----------


## ignoto

> a mi me parece que no le hace daño a nadie hacerlo como gags o incluirlo con otro truco, ahora recordemos que hay personas que ocupan la magia para ganar en los casinos en los juegos de poker entonces yo creo que va mas en la persona el uso que le des a la magia


¿Poker en los casinos?
Mas bien no.

Por otra parte, hasta donde yo sé, en los casinos españoles solamente toca la baraja (o barajas) el crupier.

Ganar en una timba de poker utilizando tahurismo o utilizar los conocimientos de trile para hacer lo de las nueces en plena calle es cosa de estafadores. No de magos.

Aprender pickpocket para "hacérselo a los amigos"... Yo, personalmente, dejaría de considerar amigo a alguien que se toma semejantes libertades con mis propiedades. De hecho, hay una persona a la que no hablo porque le pareció "divertido" hacer trampas en un juego entre amigos.

Puedo parecer arisco pero os aseguro que no soy el único en pensar así.

----------


## rifaj

Unos amigos mios estaban en un bar musical, en la barra y les vino un chico a hacerles magia, les hizo uno con cartas, uno con el fp y un cigarro, y alfinal le dice:
coge esta moneda, se la pone mi colega en la mano, cierra las manos y el mago en question empieza a mover las manos encima suyo, luego, termina de mover y dice, ahora la moneda ha desaparecido, y abre mi amigo y la moneda aun estaba alli, y dice, no ha desaparecido -.-, y entonces el mago le dijo, espera un momento, se va a una camarera y le dice, as visto que reloj mas chulo? jejeje, todos fliparon.
Yo no estaba ;(, me lo contaron al lunes.

----------


## BITTOR

De echo el pickpocket es robar a alguien mientras el resto ve como le estas robando sin que la victima sepa que le estas robando. El pickpocket en realidad no tiene nada que ver con la magia; es un arte afin como la globoflexia, o las sombras chinescas. Que se puede incluir el pickpocket en una actuacion de magia? pues si; y la verdad que a mi si me gusta (aunque nunca lo he incluido aun). Pero no se puede decir voy a robar a esta persona o a la otra, el pickpocket se basa en el oportunismo y en la seleccion de una buena victima. Yo solo he echo pickpocket de corbata en una comida familiar y muy bien pero esto no tiene que ver nada con la magia.

Sobre lo de los casinos, no creo que nadie tenga güebos de hacer trampas en uno de ellos; date cuenta que en ellos trabaja gente que es especialista en eso.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Nadie usa la magia para ganar en los cainos jugando al poker, simplemente porque la magia no es solo 'uso de una técnica determinada'. 

La persona que para ganar en una partida de poker con amiguetes utilice movimientos o técnicas que los magos usamos para crear magia es, simplemente, un tramposo. Si lo hace en una partida profesional o lo intenta en el casino entonces es un un tramposo y un suicida. 

Al igual que Ignoto, considero lamentable hacer trampas en los juegos, aunque sea con amiguetes (en este caso doble delito) y no lo tolero ni como 'gracia'. 

En cuanto al pick-poket, me parece estupendo como espectáculo en sí o dentro de una rutina determinada. Como broma a los amigos no la consiento. Es decir, si voy a ver un espectáculo, salgo como público y me birlan hasta la fé de bautismo estaré encantado, pues he ido a ello. Si llega un tipo y me asalta en plan gracioso, hace su numerito y me birla el reloj más le vale no llevar el suyo puesto, porque se lo traga. Y si un 'amigo pick-pokista' me birla el reloj a modo de broma y me lo devuelve al día siguente (por ejemplo) será su última carjada... con sus dientes. La siguiente carcajada tendrá dientes también suyos, pero porque los haya pagado.

----------


## BITTOR

Esta bien que digais vuestra opinion para cuando vaya a alguna quedada con vosotros no me de por birlaros nada   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## quiquem

como primera consideracion les digo que no conozco nada en magia que no necesite muchisima paciencia ypractica para realizarlo en forma correcta...razon por la cual realizar el pick pocket lleva el mismo trabajo que aprender cualquier otra disciplina, yo lo vengo estudiando y realizando porque me gusta el efecto que provoca en la gente y en el espectador cuando le doy el reloj, el boligrafo o la billetera o la corbata (recien ahora me he animado) 
el inconveniente del ensayo del pickpocket es el mismo que en el forzaje clasico (solo lo puedes practicar haciendolo con distintas personas una y otra vez) pero con la dificultad de que cuando le robas el reloj a alguien conocido despues es mas dificil robarselo porque prestará mas atención a tus moviminetos y el pick pocket tiene un alto componente de distraccion y misdireccion. En mi opinión me gusta mas el dvd de James Coats que el de remington scott.

----------


## magomarti

Hola ,tengo un amigo que hacia pik poket pero lo ha dejado ,y se ha pasdo a la magia ,ahora os relato lo que le sucedio ,el antes de la actuacion ,a comopdaba ala gente en la sala y de paso les quitaba la cartera reloj ezt, luego en la actuacion se los entregaba de nuevo  ,pero un buendia unos jugadore de futbol americano viniero haber la actuacion cuando los acompañaba a sus butacas le quito a uno la cartera pero uno de atras lo vio le propinaron tal paliza que ya no ha hecho nunca mas pikpoquet .saludos desde murcia

----------


## magomurga

Lo que dice magomarti es cierto, el pick poket puede servir comogag, pero te arriesgas mucho a que alguien que no sea tan bromista como tuse enfade, a mi personalmente me atrae, pero solo como gag, porque es lo mismo que cuando juego con mis amigos al poker, se le quita la gracia barajar y que siempre me toquen los ases.............  :Oops:   :Oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Oops:   :oops
Tambien es cierto que entre el pick poket y el robo de carteras hay un pao y medio, pero tambien lo hay entre ser mago y ser trilero con las nueces y la dama inquieta ¿no? Y en cuanto a hacer trampas en un casino ¿a que loco se le ocurriria? al fin y al cabo, la gente que trabaja alli esta especializada en eso 

Yo creo que todo es bueno pero sin pasarse,                                                                  ¡Y que a nadie se le ocurra robarle la cartera a todo un regimiento de jugadores de rugby!

----------


## pontxo_pilatos

yo he visto algun video, y parece facil, pero buff cada situacion es distinta, habra falta mucha practica, y seguro que yo con lo torpe que soy no seria capaz!!  :Lol:

----------


## ricard21

Por cierto magomarti. ¿Estaban en ese equipo Ignoto y O'Malley?  :Smile1:   :D 

Lo decis en serio por lo que veo, hombre de un equipo de futbol americano, pues hombre quizas ..., parece exagerado pero vamos posible, pero que os enfadeis vosotros, que encimas sois magos, pues la verdad me ha extrañado un monton. 

Saludos

----------


## Ella

--------------Al tema, por favor-----------------




> He leido en un libro de Tamariz que existe un estilo o tipo de magia en la que se trata de  "robar " al espectador sin que este se entere...( despues se devuellve todo)
> Queria saber que opinais de este estilo de magia...
> no es un estilo muy practicado no??
> si alguien se dedica en especial a ello y me puede hablar un poco del tema... pues gracias...
> sino simplemente conocer vuestra opinion..

----------


## juasjuas

es algo que esta bien pero tienes que tener cuidado a quien se lo hace, como ya han dicho no todo el mundo puede que se lo tome a bien de vez en cuando quito algun reloj pero vamo algo basico me lo enseñaron en clases de magia y la verdad que nunca he tenido ningun problema pero una cartera... puede que vaya mas alla y sienta peor pero vamos que si calas bien a la persona y sabes que no vas a tener problema adelante que se quedara  :shock:

----------


## esio

uno de los mejores efectos que uedes conseguir es "robar" a un espectador para descubrirselo luego, jeje las caras que ponen son para grabarlas

----------


## Luiggy

Hola......ya llevo unos cuantos años practicando el pickpocket y en verdad que requiere practica y paciencia.........en esos años de practica solo decidi tomar unas cuantas tecnicas del pickpocketing y adaptarlos a mis rutinas de close up, y unas cuantas para escenario.
Ojo el poder sacarle un reloj a una persona sin que se de cuenta no es parte del pickpocketing......cualquiera lo puede hacer en una semana de practica....inclusive David Blaine.
Si alguien decide practicar el pickpocketing mi consejo seria de que lo adapten a su rutina no que hagan una rutina de el.
Y siempre hacerlo de forma graciosa,puesto que he visto a magos meterse en problemas con los espectadores porque alegaron que le faltaba  algo de sus pertenencias....asi que mi queridos amigos interesados en el pickpocketing aprendan de el pero no lo abusen.

----------


## lipi

Mariio, me imagino que devolveràs todo, porque lo decìs asi como, te afanàs todo y no importa nada xD.

Por lo que leì, pienso que està bueno para incorporarlo a alguna rutina, como por ejemplo, el ejemplo que dipo Ella, de hacer aparecer un objeto del espectador. Me gusta^^, por ahora sigo haciendo lo mio dìa a dìa.



Saludos :¬)

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Pués no entiendo porque no se puede hacer un espectáculo entero con esto. Es totalmente viable. Y no es que yo lo haga, que no tengo ni idea, si no que asistí a un espectaculo de Paco Aparicio en la sala Houdini (supongo que Mariio habrá aprendido con él).

Todo está en la presentación. No veo bien el hecho de que te quiten algo sin que tú lo sepas y te lo devuelvan como sorpresa. Si no hay una confianza enorme, no es raro que acabes un día con un puñetazo bien dado. Pero Aparicio comienza su actuación presentándose como un experto en el tema, y cuando pide voluntarios, la persona que sube al escenario sabe que le van a quitar algo. Resulta muy gracioso e impactante.

De hecho ya hemos estado un par de veces (mi mujer y yo) en la sala houdini y ella siempre habla de aquella actuación que le vimos a Aparicio. Que tu mujer vea en persona como te quitan las tarjetas de crédito de dentro de tu cartera es algo impactante.

Lo divertido no es que te hayan quitado algo sin saberlo. Lo divertido (la presentación) era pedir gente que estuviera dispuesta a que el resto viese como le "robaban", y se lo devolvían inmediatamente.

Ahora bien, ¿cuánto tiempo se necesita para hacer eso correctamente?, ¿por qué hay tan pocas personas que hagan realmente bien esto?.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Kal-El

No hay duda que coincidimos todos en que la practica del pick pocket tiene un momento y lugar especial como asi tambien a quien se le hace, reduciendo esto a un circulo intimo de amigos y familiares.

Una cosa es "robar" un reloj, pañuelo, lapicera, etc (hasta he visto robar una corbata) y otra distinta es una billetera o documentos (aunque esto ultimo causa mas gracia y es mas visual).

Conozco el caso de un mago que le hizo un juego de estas caracteristicas a una señora del publico sustrayendole el reloj que luego le era entregado en una cajita prolijamente envuelta y atada. Al finalizar el acto se presenta en el camarin un caballero (que estaba sentado al lado de esta señora) requiriendole al mago que le devolviera la billetera (¿¿ :Confused: )

Se ve que a este hombre alguien se la habia "currado" de verdad. Ante esa situaciòn ¿Quien le cree al pobre mago que no tiene nada que ver?

De alli me convenci que para este tipo de actuaciòn se debe solicitar al espectador que venga hacia el escenario y no que el mago baje hacia el publico.

En lo personal si bien he leido y visto videos sobre este tipo de juegos (uno que me parecio muy bueno fue - aunque muchos no lo quieran - de David Blane) no lo practico y si lo llegase a hacer, en realidad nadie lo sabria. Evitaria problemas futuros.

Pero este asunto no es privativo a los que hacen pick pocket, sino que nos involucra a todos los aficionados a la magia.

Hace un año tuve una mala experiencia con alguien con quien podriamos haber empezado una linda amistad, justamente por este tema...insisto en que si bien conozco, nunca he hecho pick pocket...

Estabamos en el velatorio de un amigo en comun, y este señor (comerciante) se puso a contar dinero a unos 2 metros de donde estaba ubicado, mientras ambos conversabamos conjuntamente con 10 o 15 personas mas (que a mi me conocian). El hecho es que este "buen hombre" aparece 10 minutos mas tarde y me pide le devuelva cierta cantidad de dinero. Lo mire sorprendido y le pregunte directamente "si estaba en pedo". Se puso muy nervioso y me increpaba diciendo que le devolviera el dinero. Todos se sorprendieron y le preguntaron por que me culpaba...El simplemente dijo que "Aca el unico mago es el...asi que fue el..."

Con mi santa paciencia, recorrimos paso a paso todos los momentos desde que el conto el dinero hasta "ese" nefasto momento... hasta que adverti que sus dos bolsillos estaban "abultados" entonces (que me perdone el muerto) di un vuelco a la situaciòn. Pedi a 5 amigos que me acompañaran los metros que me sepaban de el y les pedi que solamente miraran. Saque el mazo de cartas y con los diamantes intente recrear la suma del dinero hipoteticamente robado. Un triple * (o * lift) y solicite a otro amigo que pusiera las cartas en su bolsillo. Previo solicitar a otros dos que me tomaran de las muñecas (uno de cada lado), me agache a la altura de su ombligo y le pedi "al acusador" que sacara las cartas.

Obviamente al bajar su cabeza para ver su bolsillo, yo me enderece rapidamente son el consecuente contacto de mi cabeza con su ceja. El individuo saco las cartas junto con el dinero "robado". Doblemente magico...los diamantes se convirtieron en picas y su ojo cambio de tonalidad.

Me pidio disculpas en 32 idiomas diferentes, al mismo ritmo de su inflamacion ocular. Si bien como todo un caballero, no se las acepte (  :Lol:   :Lol:  ) seguimos conversando normalmente.

Por eso digo...este tema no es privativo de los que practican pick pocket, sino para todos.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

:D  :D  :D  :D . Me ha hecho mucha gracia el episodio del funeral.

A mí me paso algo parecido, sin haber practicado nunca nada de pick pocket. Resulta que soy profesor de instituto, y a las pocas semanas de empezar este curso escolar había ya unos pocos compañeros que sabían que me gustaban los juegos de magia. Hasta aquí todo bien.

Pero resulta que un día me viene una señora profesora de historia, una mujer bastante mayor, que me dice que le devuelva su libro de texto...  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Le pregunté si me la había prestado para algo, que no recordaba nada, y le aseguré que no lo había cogido, pero me dijo que a mí era al que le gustaba hacer desaparecer las cosas, y que estaba segura de que yo se lo había quitado.

Por más que le juré y perjuré no llego a creerme. Tendrías que ver la cara que me ponía cada vez que se cruzaba conmigo por los pasillos. 

A los cuatro o cinco días vino super feliz a decirme que era verdad, que no lo tenía yo, que ella ya lo había encontrado.   :Wink:  

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Tereso

A mi, en lo personal me gusta mucho verlo, me parece algo muy intenso, pero por las implicaciones que este tipo de juegos son demasiado riesgosa como para aventurarme a siquiera intentarlo.

Creo que ante el riesgo de una acusación tan seria como la de robo yo preferiría pasar del pickpocketing.

Si alguien me acusara de robo yo mismo lo llevaría a la policía a poner su denuncia... :P

----------


## kike

Creo que han dado muchas respuestas, asi que no voy a repetir lo que ya está mas que contestado, solo añadir, que nose si lo habeis mencionado, que hay un tal "Bob Arno" que es un genio en el robo de objetos, podeis buscar algo en youtube, merece la pena verlo...

saludossss

----------


## rodrigo_vda

con una buena presentación y sobretodo que el espectador sepa lo que le va a ocurrir basta como para que no tengas ningún problema (aparte de la tecnica). Lo dificil es tener que pensar tan rapido para analizar como robarle a alguien qué objeto, de que bolsillo, qué hacer con él.
Tambien existe una parte de esta modalidad que es devolverle a alguien las cosas sin que se entere, con lo que se pueden hacer efectos muy buenos como cogerle el reloj a uno, mostrarle que lo tienes, hacer de la forma más apropiada hacer parecer que lo has machacado y cuando el espectador mira a adonde en teoría están los cachos de su reloj horrorizado que ya lo tenga en la muñeca haciendo que magicamente aparezca otra vez puesto en su muñeca.

----------


## Javier Milo

Hola, que yo sepa hay varios libro al respecto, aunque a este tipo de espectaculo yo no la llamaria magia precisamente. Lo he visto hacer a humoristas y en otro gremios, mas bien es para pasar un rato divertido con el público. Ahora bien se puede adaptar a un número mágico o a un momento determinado de una función, pero yo no abusaria demasiado. Un saludo.

----------


## Chichomaremoto

De pick pocket hice algunos juegos en mi pueblo en un espectaculo (2 o 3 juegos de pick pocket) y la verdad ahora en el pueblo como bien dice eidanyonson piensan que les vas a robar, y se ponen las manos en los bolsillos los bolsos cerrados jejej...y no es coña ehh

----------


## magik mackey

hay especialistas en dicha rama que on capaces de quitarte cualquier cosa sin que te des cuenta, en tv de vez en cuando ha salido alguno,y no confundais que un experto en pick pocket no es un ladron si no alguienque hace un espectaculo de sustraerle a alguien las perenenias que lleva encima, corbatas gafas reloj cartera y algunos hasta anillos entre otras cosas y todo esto normalmente se realiza elante d publico.

----------


## sern45

ademas de tanto libro de pickpocket hay un video en ingles de un tio que hace es por la calle hace como que va hacer un truco de cartas y substrae todo lo que lleva la gente lo mejor es que la gente tarde muchisiiiimos segundos a descubrir que le a quitado todo no voy a poner el el titulo del video por si lo ve alguien con malas intenciones un saludo

----------


## Ignacio Luna

a la gente lo divierte y asombra mucho, pero en lo personal, no me parece muy magico. Más bien la gente se asombrara, pero no al no poder comprender como se hace sino al ver la habilidad que tienes, lo que no se si es bueno para un ilusionista. En fin, no es mas que mi opinion.

----------


## oblitas

buno ami resien  estoy qie veo ese famoso pickpocket peroe  disto videos de robert bresson ese patae s muy bueno en pickpocket si algien tien un libro me puede pasar
porfa

----------


## oblitas

yo rasien estoy que veo.... y es muy bueno el tal pickpocket y me justa..aria aprender  e visto a tal robert bresson es muy bueno asiendo pickpocket si algien tiene un libro me puede pasr  porfa

----------


## AHC

oblitas 

Te pido por favor que escribas como la lengua castellana manda....esto no es un CHAT y hay personas que realmente se les hace muy complicado leer cuando se cambian letras, no hay simbolos de puntuacion y demas....

Espero me entiendas   ( va con buen rollo y la mejor de las ondas )

Saludos
AHC

----------


## jossan

Cuando practico manipulacion, veo el video o el libro, conozco la tecnica, y me pongo delante de un espejo hasta que me salen callos. Pero el pick pocket, ¿como lo entrenas?

----------


## Coloclom

hay dvds de pickpocketing que te enseñan incluso cómo entrenarlo en casa.

Y un viejo dicho que reza: A capar se aprende cortando cojones.
Espero que a nadie le ofenda la frase...

Saludos

----------


## Inherent

> hay dvds de pickpocketing que te enseñan incluso cómo entrenarlo en casa.
> 
> Y un viejo dicho que reza: A capar se aprende cortando cojones.
> Espero que a nadie le ofenda la frase...
> 
> Saludos


jajaja... nunca la había oido. Muy... española :-)

----------


## Coloclom

Sí, es muy española, jeje, cierto.

Ahora que me vuelvo a leer, me resulto malsonante.

Quería decir que la mejor forma de aprender es practicando, sobretodo en casa con los familiares directos, con quienes hay confianza y no surgirán problemas...

Cuando lo ensayo fuera, a no ser que tenga una confianza tremenda con la persona y pueda permitirme el lujo de hacerlo, le doy la vuelta al asunto y hago lo siguiente.
Juego a en vez de quitar, poner... Y suelo introducir mi paquete de tabaco en bolsillos ajenos.

A fin de cuentas, la base del pickpocketing radica en la desviación de la atención, y mi método me sirve.

Saludos

----------

